# Der hecht:wie oft frist er?? wie groß ist das revier???



## niddafischer (16. Mai 2008)

hey leute ich werf auch mal wieder eine frage in die Runde und zwar wie oft fressen eigentlich hechte????und wie groß sind meistens reviere von hechte in  kleine flüsse(ca 7m breit und sehr leichte strömung)??

ps: kann mir vieleicht auch jemand sagen wie lange ein hecht braucht um etwa 80cm zu werden???ebenfals in ein kleiner fluss von ca 7m breite und eine maximale tiefe von etwa 1,5m mit einen guten futterbeschtand.


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (16. Mai 2008)

*AW: Der hecht:wie oft frist er?? wie groß ist das revier???*

so oft bis sie satt sind, musst dran denken wenn der hecht 2x 50cm Hechte erwicht ist er wohl satt bei 2 Rotaugen noch lange nicht Fische können ihrer Nahrung nicht so vieleNährstoffe, wie der Mensch entnehmen, somit müssen sie auch mehr fressen. Faustregel die selbe Körperlänge an Futterfisch wie groß auch der Hecht ist. Das Revier ist immer so eine Sache. Es gibt auch Stellen an dennen mehrere Hecht an einem Platz stehen.

mfg Flo


----------



## Dirk30 (16. Mai 2008)

*AW: Der hecht:wie oft frist er?? wie groß ist das revier???*

@niddafischer


Und, hast du schon deine Bass Pro Rute ?

Wenn ja, schreibe mal nen Bericht darüber !


----------



## darth carper (16. Mai 2008)

*AW: Der hecht:wie oft frist er?? wie groß ist das revier???*

Und Dirk30, hast du schon die PN Funktion gesehen?

Wenn ja, schreibe mal nen Bericht darüber!

@ niddafischer

Ich denke, daß man zu deinen Fragen keine genauen Antworten geben kann. Das hängt auch sicher immer von der Jahreszeit, dem Stoffwechsel, der Wassertemperatur etc. ab.


----------



## slowhand (16. Mai 2008)

*AW: Der hecht:wie oft frist er?? wie groß ist das revier???*

Eine Tabelle zum Thema Alter und Gewicht findest Du hier.
(Copyright liegt bei "hecht--angeln.de"!!!)

Das sind natürlich alles Durchschnittswerte, welche je nach Nahrungsangebot, Klima, usw. variieren können.


----------



## grintz (16. Mai 2008)

*AW: Der hecht:wie oft frist er?? wie groß ist das revier???*

Das der Hecht so oft frisst, bis er ,,satt,, ist dürfte klar sein...
Ich habe mal in ner älteren Angelzeitschrift gelesen, dass Hechte ihr Revier in so weit verlassen bzw ausdehnen wie sie Futter finden ! 
Soll heissen, wenn genug Futter vorhanden ist das Revier verhältnissmäßig kleiner als wenn Futtermangel vorherrscht. Ist das der Fall, begibt sich ein Hecht schonmal auf große Entfernungen um seinen Futterbedarf zu decken !
Auch wenn der Hecht ein Revierfisch ist, kann ich das an meinem Hausgewässer ganz gut beobachten. Wo man vor einigen Wochen Hechte fing ist heute schon keiner mehr zu finden... Jetzt könnte man sagen, die wollen einfach nicht beissen, allerdings kann ich das nicht so recht glauben...

so long


----------



## sevone (16. Mai 2008)

*AW: Der hecht:wie oft frist er?? wie groß ist das revier???*

zitat von *darth carper:

*"Und Dirk30, hast du schon die PN Funktion gesehen?

Wenn ja, schreibe doch mal einen Bericht drüber!"

haha!


----------



## darth carper (16. Mai 2008)

*AW: Der hecht:wie oft frist er?? wie groß ist das revier???*

Der Hecht ist immer da, wo sich der Futterfisch befindet. Von daher kann sich das Revier schonmal verändern.
Genauso gibt es auch Hechte, die überhaupt kein Revier haben, sondern z.B. den Maränenschwärmen folgen.

In einem kleinen Fluß würde ich aber erwarten, daß die Hechte relativ Standorttreu sind.
Wenn sie einen Standplatz gefunden haben, bleiben sie dort, so lange der Futterfisch auch da ist.


----------



## Gardenfly (16. Mai 2008)

*AW: Der hecht:wie oft frist er?? wie groß ist das revier???*

Wenn du pech hast frisst er ein gutes Rotauge und macht eine Woche Pause.
Revier : ich komme immer öfter ins Grübeln ob das so richtig ist,ich habe eher die Beobachtung gemacht das die Hechte umherwandern von einen Standplatz zum nächsten zum Teil auch in zweier/dreier Trupps (weit entfernt von der Laichzeit).

Dein 80cm Hecht ist 4-5 Jahre alt wenn es einigermaßen Futter gibt,in fischreichen Gewässern hatte ich die schon in 3 Jahren.


----------



## niddafischer (16. Mai 2008)

*AW: Der hecht:wie oft frist er?? wie groß ist das revier???*



Dirk30 schrieb:


> @niddafischer
> 
> 
> Und, hast du schon deine Bass Pro Rute ?
> ...




nene dirk die hab ich nicht hab mir lieber eine günstige spinrute geholt mit einer abu 804 und eine shimano ultegra xta mit einer chub outcast 12 f. zum karpfen und ansitzangeln auf hecht. und wenn dein problem ist das sich ein jugendlicher tueres tackle käuft dann rechne mal zusammen was eine abu garcia 804+eine shimano ultegra xta und eine chub outcast kosten dann haste du etwa die bass pro rute!


----------



## Fischpaule (16. Mai 2008)

*AW: Der hecht:wie oft frist er?? wie groß ist das revier???*



Flo-Zanderkönig schrieb:


> so oft bis sie satt sind, musst dran denken wenn der hecht 2x 50cm Hechte erwicht ist er wohl satt bei 2 Rotaugen noch lange nicht Fische können ihrer Nahrung nicht so vieleNährstoffe, wie der Mensch entnehmen, somit müssen sie auch mehr fressen. Faustregel die selbe Körperlänge an Futterfisch wie groß auch der Hecht ist. Das Revier ist immer so eine Sache. Es gibt auch Stellen an dennen mehrere Hecht an einem Platz stehen.
> 
> mfg Flo



Moin
Ich habe eine Weile überlegt, ob ich überhaupt etwas dazu schreibe aber solch einen, gelinde gesagt, Blödsinn sollte man wohl nicht einfach so stehen lassen, vor allem der Gefahr wegen, dass sich solche Ammenmärchen noch weiter verbreiten....
Bis auf, mit Abstrichen, die ersten sechs Worte und der letzte Satz ist, ist der Rest schlicht weg falsch und völlig bei den Haaren herbeigezogen. Ich wundere mich immer wieder, wie einige Angler zu solch merkwürdigen Aussagen kommen.#d

Gruß, der Fischpaule #h


----------



## FoolishFarmer (16. Mai 2008)

*AW: Der hecht:wie oft frist er?? wie groß ist das revier???*



Fischpaule schrieb:


> Moin
> Ich habe eine Weile überlegt, ob ich überhaupt etwas dazu schreibe...


Ich hab´s nicht getan - war aber zugegeben sehr nahe dran!  :q


"Den" Hecht gibt es sowieso schonmal nicht. Und dabei muss man auch noch zwischen juvenilen Hechten (bis vielleicht 50cm) und Großhechten deutlich unterscheiden. Die kleinen sind Lauerjäger aus dem Dickicht heraus, weil sie selbst noch absolut ins Beuteschema der Großen gehören. Der typische Maränenhecht beispielsweise ist ein Freiwasserjäger der sich seiner Beute von unten her nähert.
Je nach Bedingungen entwickeln die Hechte eben völlig unterschiedliche Strategien...

Aber dass ein Hecht frisst bis er satt ist, hab ich noch nie beobachten können.  Meiner Ansicht nach machen die meisten  Hechte sofort nach dem Beutefang erstmal eine "Verdauungspause" - nur äußerst selten Mal wird mehr als ein Beutestück in Folge erlegt...


----------



## Frauen-Nerfling (16. Mai 2008)

*AW: Der hecht:wie oft frist er?? wie groß ist das revier???*

nanana, das mit der Tabelle " Alter und Gewicht " stimmt so nicht.
Einen  Hecht, der im 2. Sommer noch keine 50 cm  hat, ...............
Also, Hechte wachsen viel schneller als man allgemein glaubt.
Ein 60 Hecht kann durchaus erst im dritten Sommer sein..


----------



## mr.krabs (16. Mai 2008)

*AW: Der hecht:wie oft frist er?? wie groß ist das revier???*

Das in der tabelle sind Durchschnittswerte, also haben die wahrscheinlich auch schlechtere Hechtgewässer zugenommen.


----------



## Fischpaule (16. Mai 2008)

*AW: Der hecht:wie oft frist er?? wie groß ist das revier???*



FoolishFarmer schrieb:


> Aber dass ein Hecht frisst bis er satt ist, hab ich noch nie beobachten können.  Meiner Ansicht nach machen die meisten  Hechte sofort nach dem Beutefang erstmal eine "Verdauungspause" - nur äußerst selten Mal wird mehr als ein Beutestück in Folge erlegt...



...Deswegen ja auch "mit Abstrichen", da wir nicht mal wissen, wie das so mit dem Regelkreis beim Hecht, bzw. bei Fischen allgemein funktioniert...



Frauen-Nerfling schrieb:


> nanana, das mit der Tabelle " Alter und Gewicht " stimmt so nicht.
> Einen  Hecht, der im 2. Sommer noch keine 50 cm  hat, ...............
> Also, Hechte wachsen viel schneller als man allgemein glaubt.
> Ein 60 Hecht kann durchaus erst im dritten Sommer sein..



Auch das ist in jedem Gewässer und auch in jedem Jahr so verschieden, dass man da kaum eine Aussage treffen kann. Solch eine Tabelle kann man eben nur sehr spezifisch auf die dort gemessenen Individuen anwenden und kaum verallgemeinern...


#h


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (16. Mai 2008)

*AW: Der hecht:wie oft frist er?? wie groß ist das revier???*

Hab das so den Prüfungsunterlagen der Fischereiprüfung entnommen mit dem fressen. Obs richtig oder flasch ist weiß ich nicht, steht dort halt so drin.


----------



## Fischpaule (16. Mai 2008)

*AW: Der hecht:wie oft frist er?? wie groß ist das revier???*



Flo-Zanderkönig schrieb:


> Hab das so den Prüfungsunterlagen der Fischereiprüfung entnommen mit dem fressen. Obs richtig oder flasch ist weiß ich nicht, steht dort halt so drin.



Ja, das mit den Prüfungsunterlagen ist halt so eine Sache aber das Thema hatten wir doch erst vor kurzem 
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=126166

#h


----------



## Eloy (20. Mai 2008)

*AW: Der hecht:wie oft frist er?? wie groß ist das revier???*

Tag an alle!

Ich angel seit jahren in Küstengewässern auf Hecht und habe Hechte mit bis zu 7 Heringen im Bauch gefangen. Ein Bekannter hat einen Hecht ( 110 cm )gefangen da schaute noch der Schwanz der letzten Beute aus dem Maul ( 53er Hecht ) und er hat trotzdem auf nem Blinker gebissen. Hechte fressen soviel sie können und ihr Wachstum wird stark vom Futterreichtum bestimmt. Selbst ( sogenannte ) Geschwister können sich gegenseitig fressen wenn sie unterschiedlich großen Jagderfolg und damit Wachstum hatten. Gerade der Hecht ist ein sehr schnell wachsender Fisch das sollte man immer bedenken.


----------



## Niederbayer75 (21. Mai 2008)

*AW: Der hecht:wie oft frist er?? wie groß ist das revier???*

Also zu dem Thema Hecht gab es ja schon einige wissenschaftliche Untersuchungen:
z.B. wurde herausgefunden, dass ein Hecht - um 1 kg zuzunehmen - ungefähr 4 kg fressen muss.
Wie schnell er wächst hängt natürlich vom Nahrungsangebot mit ab! Dass ein Hecht nach 3 Jahren 60cm haben soll bezweifle ich! Ich habe selbst einen Weiher mit sehr gutem Hecht- und Futterfischbestand und kann die allgemeinen Tabellen nur bestätigen:
Nach 1 Jahr ca. 15 cm
Nach 2 Jahren ca. 30 cm
Nach 3 Jahren ca. 45 cm
Danach wächst der Hecht im Schnitt aber nicht mehr 15 cm pro Jahr sondern immer langsamer, dafür ist die Gewichtszunahme besser.

Man kann auch nicht davon ausgehen, dass ein Hecht einfach satt ist und nichts mehr frisst - das wurde hier auch schon schön mit dem gefangen Hecht geschildert, bei dem noch die Schwanzflosse eines Beutefisches aus dem Maul stand. Wenn sich die Gelegenheit bietet, ohne viel Kraftaufwand noch mal "Energie zu tanken", wird oft weiter gefressen. Es gibt Bilder von 70er und 80er Hechten, die bis zu 40 kleine Rotaugen im Bauch hatten und trotzdem auf Kunstköder bissen.

Und zum Thema wie viele Hecht auf einer gewissen Fläche ihren Standplatz haben können:
Ich hatte z.B. letztes Jahr ein Erlebnis, dass wir zu zweit auf einer Fläche von 10 auf 10 m innerhalb von  4 Stunden 21 Hechte zwischen 50 und 85cm gefangen haben. War eine wahre Sternstunde des Fischens und vielleicht sind die Fische ja dieses Jahr schon ein bißchen größer 

Gruß
Niederbayer


----------



## Fischpaule (21. Mai 2008)

*AW: Der hecht:wie oft frist er?? wie groß ist das revier???*



Niederbayer75 schrieb:


> Wie schnell er wächst hängt natürlich vom Nahrungsangebot mit ab! Dass ein Hecht nach 3 Jahren 60cm haben soll bezweifle ich! Ich habe selbst einen Weiher mit sehr gutem Hecht- und Futterfischbestand und kann die allgemeinen Tabellen nur bestätigen:
> Nach 1 Jahr ca. 15 cm
> Nach 2 Jahren ca. 30 cm
> Nach 3 Jahren ca. 45 cm
> Danach wächst der Hecht im Schnitt aber nicht mehr 15 cm pro Jahr sondern immer langsamer, dafür ist die Gewichtszunahme besser.



...da wachsen deine Hechte aber extrem langsam, bei guten Bedingungen sollte so ein Hecht nach drei Jahren Speisefischgröße erreichen.

#h


----------



## Niederbayer75 (21. Mai 2008)

*AW: Der hecht:wie oft frist er?? wie groß ist das revier???*

@ Fischpaule
Mich würde es auch freuen, wenn die "Teile" schneller wachsen würden, aber leider konnte ich nur die Durchschnittswerte aus verschiedenen Literaturen bestätigen!


----------



## darth carper (21. Mai 2008)

*AW: Der hecht:wie oft frist er?? wie groß ist das revier???*

off topic:

Speisefischgröße?
Also wenn ich mir manche Angler so angucke (besser: in die Tüte gucke), dann ist ein 45er Hecht schon ein Speisefisch. Von daher stimmt die Tabelle doch.
Ist nur Ansichtssache! ;-)


----------



## Eloy (21. Mai 2008)

*AW: Der hecht:wie oft frist er?? wie groß ist das revier???*

Erfahungsgemäß kann ich auch sagen das die durchschnittlichen Hechte bei genug Beutefischen schon fast gestapelt an einem Ort sichaufhalten. Doch Riesen ab ca. 1m und deutlich mehr, verteidigen ihr Revier und haben mit Sicherheit ihr Reich.


----------



## Schnubbi (22. Mai 2008)

*AW: Der hecht:wie oft frist er?? wie groß ist das revier???*

da mit dem revier kann ich wiederlegen 
denn ich hatte letztes jahr 2 hechte von 85cm und 83cm diese haten auf der selben stelle gebissen an einen tag


----------



## Eloy (22. Mai 2008)

*AW: Der hecht:wie oft frist er?? wie groß ist das revier???*

Hab ich doch nicht anders geschrieben. Deine Größen sind Durchschnitt und ich meine Hechte so um die 120 cm. Da wirst du nur sehr sehr selten zwei am selben Ort fangen. 70er - 90er fange ich auch mehr als genug im engeren Kreis. Momentan läuft er bei uns sowieso sehr gut. Am frühen Abend öfter auch mal 3 Hechte und mehr innerhalb nur ner viertel Stunde.


----------



## Hackersepp (22. Mai 2008)

*AW: Der hecht:wie oft frist er?? wie groß ist das revier???*

Ich wundere mich immer über das Durchschnittsgewicht bei diesen Tabellen. 

Gerade bei den Hechten kommen die von mir gefangenen Fische ganz und gar nciht an die angegebene Masse ran.

Dies hängt auch nicht mit den Bedingungen (Fluss/See - Hechte ) , sowie mit der körperlichen Verfassung zu unterschiedlichen Jahreszeiten zusammen.

Sie kommen nie an das Gewicht ran.

Wie sind eure Erfahrungen???

Grüße, HAckersepp


----------



## schrotti_sw (23. Mai 2008)

*AW: Der hecht:wie oft frist er?? wie groß ist das revier???*

Vor allem in kleinen Gewässern meint man oft, dass Hechte nicht größer abwachsen können. Ein 80er Hecht gilt da schon als kapital. Solche Gewässer, oft sind es kleine Seen bis 4 ha, kenne ich zu genüge. Der eigentliche Grund für das schlechte abwachsen ist aber nicht die Gewässergröße, sondern der oft hohe Befischungsdruck. Die Hechte werden einfach nicht alt genug um zu Kapitalen heranzuwachsen. Sie werden leider schon vorher gefangen und entnommen. Der Hecht ist einfach zu leicht zu fangen, vor allem mit dem toten Köderfisch. Schließlich muss er ja fressen und zwar vor allem Fisch. Für viele Hechte ist der erste Kontakt mit dem Haken eines Anglers auch der letzte gewesen, da er gleich abgeschlagen wird. Wie sollen die da eine "Schläue" entwickeln, wie es bei Karpen zu beobachten ist, die schon mehrfach gefangen wurden.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (24. Mai 2008)

*AW: Der hecht:wie oft frist er?? wie groß ist das revier???*



Eloy schrieb:


> Doch Riesen ab ca. 1m und deutlich mehr, verteidigen ihr Revier und haben mit Sicherheit ihr Reich.


Das ist so auch nicht richtig. In einem kleinen Fluß oder See braucht der Hecht ein Revier, da stimmt das z.T.
In einem sehr großen See ist ein Revier unnütz, da die Futterfische herumziehen und das durchaus über mehr als 500m. Was soll der Hecht tun, warten und verhungern? 
Wenn da kilogröße Plötzen, Brassen, Barsche oder Maränen herumschwimmen, ist das der passende Futterfisch. Natürlich schwimmt er hinterher, und daß sogar teilweise in Rudeln.

Es existiert auch ein Video, das wirklich große Hechte (das sind die nach meiner Meßlatte Ü140) im Rudel zeigt, zweifelsfrei lebendige Hechte in Menge, die von Tauchern gefilmt wurden. :m
Egal was man drüber denkt, in jedem Fall ein augenscheinlicher Beweis, daß sich zumindest möglicherweise auch 10 sehr große Hechte auf 100qm aufhalten können. Beispiele von kleineren, auf einem Haufen gefangen, wurden schon genannt, ich hatte auch einmal 2 sehr große Hechte kurz nacheinander an der Angel, in einem kilometerweiten See, und es war Beißstunde.

In Großgewässern bleibt dem Hecht gar keine Chance als zu wandern, und viele Hechte zusammen können ähnlich wie Barsche, Marline oder Haie besser Beute machen, treiben und verängstigen, nach oben treiben, was Beute machen stark vereinfacht.  Zu den Rudelverhalten von Großhechten wissen wir eigentlich noch fast nichts definitiv. 

Wenn es ein Rudel allergrößter Hechte im Gewässer gibt, haben die eigentlich alle Möglichkeiten und Freiheiten, keine Furcht und Angst mehr, natürliche Feinde wie Fischadler, Seeadler, Fischotter, Wassertaucher oder Kormoran bleiben mindestens auf Distanz oder fallen ins Beuteschema der Hechte, bis auf Großhechtangler :g auch keine anderen Feinde mehr, leichtes Zeug wird problemlos zerissen oder wieder ausgespuckt, sowie meist auch Stellnetze, die vereinten Ortungssysteme mehrerer Fische sind von höchster Sensibilität, und daß ein Austausch incl. "Feindmeldung"  = Raubeinstellung stattfindet, erscheint mir aus Beobachtungen sicher, gleichwohl daß bei Hechten wie Forellen dies noch nicht beschreibend geklärt ist.


----------



## Achmin (24. Mai 2008)

*AW: Der hecht:wie oft frist er?? wie groß ist das revier???*

Also, nee !
Zum letzten Beitrag:
Ich bin zwar kein "Angeleiforscher", aber meines Wissens hat der Hecht Hechelzähne, mit denen er nur schwerlich etwas ausspucken kann.
Es mag vielleicht sein, das selbst große Hechte an futterreichen Stellen sich nahe beeinander aufhalten, aber konzertiertes, planvolles Vorgehen zum Zweck optimierten Beutefangs, wie das etwa Orcas praktizieren, halte ich für ein Märchen.

Aber vielleicht irre ich mich ja.

Gruß, Armin


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (24. Mai 2008)

*AW: Der hecht:wie oft frist er?? wie groß ist das revier???*



AngelDet schrieb:


> Es existiert auch ein Video, das wirklich große Hechte (das sind die nach meiner Meßlatte Ü140) im Rudel zeigt, zweifelsfrei lebendige Hechte in Menge, die von Tauchern gefilmt wurden. :m




Hast Du das?

Oder weisst wo man das bekommen kann? Würde mich ziemlich interessieren, zum einen weil das Jagdverhalten mit Sicherheit sehr interessant wäre, zum anderen, weil Hechte Ü140 in D jedes Jahr wohl nur eine Handvoll gefangen werden, damit ein "Rudel" dieser Fische ja wohl wirklich eine Sensation wäre?


Ü120 kann ich ja noch glauben, aber Ü140 würde ich wirklich gerne mal sehen... |wavey:


----------



## Eloy (25. Mai 2008)

*AW: Der hecht:wie oft frist er?? wie groß ist das revier???*

Ein richtig großer Hecht von 120cm und mehr, hat meinen Erfahrungen nach sein Revier. Was die Beutefische betrifft, kommt da immer was vorbei und wenn es ein kleinerer Hecht ist. Je mehr Beutefische desto kleiner natürlich auch sein Revier. 
Wovon ich überzeugt bin, das deutlich mehr XXL-Hechte gefangen werden als offiziell bekannt wird. Jeder gute Angler wird seinen Besten Fangbereich nicht in der Presse verbreiten. Dann war es mal eine gute Ecke. Ich habe dieses Jahr schon 3 Hechte von Anglern gesehen die mehr als 125cm hatten. Ich gebe auch gerne Tipps wie und womit ich angel aber nie wo.


----------



## Dirk30 (25. Mai 2008)

*AW: Der hecht:wie oft frist er?? wie groß ist das revier???*



Eloy schrieb:


> Ich gebe auch gerne Tipps wie und womit ich angel aber nie wo.



Ja, dann leg mal los. Ich habe auch schon vieles probiert.Köderfisch auf Grund. Köfi an Pose im Mittelwasser, in Grundnähe und an der Oberfläche. Blinker.
Kein Hecht ab Größe 110cm will anbeißen !!!


----------



## Nordlichtangler (25. Mai 2008)

*AW: Der hecht:wie oft frist er?? wie groß ist das revier???*



Schleien-Stefan schrieb:


> Hast Du das?
> 
> Oder weisst wo man das bekommen kann? Würde mich ziemlich interessieren, zum einen weil das Jagdverhalten mit Sicherheit sehr interessant wäre, zum anderen, weil Hechte Ü140 in D jedes Jahr wohl nur eine Handvoll gefangen werden, damit ein "Rudel" dieser Fische ja wohl wirklich eine Sensation wäre?
> 
> ...


War ja klar, daß die Frage kommt.  Ich schaue mal, in dem Youtube+Co Gewirr ist das nicht so einfach, hab aber einige aufgeschrieben...
Ich bewundere übrigens den Mut der Taucher, im dunklen Wasser sich einem Rudel derart großer "stark bewaffneter" Fische zu nähern und mitten drin herumzupaddeln, ist mindestens nicht ganz ohne. :g


----------



## Nordlichtangler (25. Mai 2008)

*AW: Der hecht:wie oft frist er?? wie groß ist das revier???*



Achmin schrieb:


> aber meines Wissens hat der Hecht Hechelzähne, mit denen er nur schwerlich etwas ausspucken kann.



http://video.google.ca/videoplay?do...=16&start=0&num=10&so=0&type=search&plindex=0

Hier mal ein Beispiel, was ich gleich wiederfand, wie Hechte viel mehr können als man denkt, von wegen nicht ausspucken oder aushaken. (Spielt in dem Fall keine Rolle ob muskie or pike)
Hier stellt sich die Frage, wer spielt mit wem ?, und es könnte durchaus sein, daß der Esox mit dem Angler spielt, siehe 1. Runde, und nicht anders herum. 
Fertiger ist jedenfalls der Angler, und ich kann es ihm nachfühlen. :c :g


----------



## Fabian (25. Mai 2008)

*AW: Der hecht:wie oft frist er?? wie groß ist das revier???*

Hallo AngelDet,
ist das nun ein Film über Hechte oder Muskies?
Werden denn Muskies sowieso nicht größer als Hechte oder bin ich da falsch informiert?#c
und der Film über die ü 140iger hechte im Rudel würde ich auch brennend intressieren.


----------



## Fabian (25. Mai 2008)

*AW: Der hecht:wie oft frist er?? wie groß ist das revier???*

p.s.
entschuldigung, habe gerade gelesen dass du oben ja Muskie geschrieben hast, und dass beide also Pike (ist das Wort "Pike" der hier gebräuchliche Begriff für Hecht?) sowie Muskie die gleichen "hinterlistigen Eigenarten" im Drill haben?


----------



## Nordlichtangler (25. Mai 2008)

*AW: Der hecht:wie oft frist er?? wie groß ist das revier???*

Ja, Muskie und Northern Pike sind nicht so unterschiedlich, nur werden mehr größere Muskies gefangen als größere Northern Pikes, weil dies mit dem mehr im Freiwasser lebenden Muskies einfacher für die nordamerikanischen Bootsangler geht. Mir ist sowas ähnliches wie auf dem Video aber auch gerade im letzten Herbst passiert, und man fühlt sich vom Fisch verarscht, der hatte das voll unter Kontrolle :g, und einen kleinen Blinker loszuwerden ist noch einfacher, wenn der nicht richtig sitzt.

Wenn man sich die Verbreitungskarte der Esox lucius (Northern Pike, Europäischer Hecht) und die maximalen Exemplare anschaut, sieht man welcher der Dominator ist. 
Das wieder vom Haken flutschen ist halt mit diesem Muskie mal so dicht gefilmt, und laut Beschreibung ist dies der größte gefilmte. Ist ja das Problem, das selten eine Filmkamera läuft, wenn sowas passiert, schließlich hat man alle Jubeljahre mal solche Begegnungen.

So das Großhechtrudel gefunden, man rufe sich vorher den Lichtkegel einer Unterwassertaucherlampe vor Augen (das ist keine Mini-Maglite) und vergleiche das mal mit Ü2m Welstauchvideos. Ist ja leider kein Zollstock dabei und der Zoom macht Größenmessen schwierig. 

Huge pikes in lake (UW-video)
(bis zu Ende gucken, erst ist nur einer zu sehen)
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZQXEg00jqpA&feature=related

Das dürfte das Märchen der übereinander herfallenden und sich vertreibenden Großhechte jedenfalls gründlich widerlegen. :g


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (25. Mai 2008)

*AW: Der hecht:wie oft frist er?? wie groß ist das revier???*



AngelDet schrieb:


> http://video.google.ca/videoplay?do...=16&start=0&num=10&so=0&type=search&plindex=0




Sehr geiles Video!


----------



## Nordlichtangler (25. Mai 2008)

*AW: Der hecht:wie oft frist er?? wie groß ist das revier???*



Eloy schrieb:


> Jeder gute Angler wird seinen Besten Fangbereich nicht in der Presse verbreiten. Dann war es mal eine gute Ecke. Ich habe dieses Jahr schon 3 Hechte von Anglern gesehen die mehr als 125cm hatten.


Das ist ja das Grundproblem überangelter Gewässer. Ich würde auch nicht wirklich genau sagen, wo der Fisch gefangen wurde, ganz klar. 
Und das viele lieber heimlich ihre Erfolge geniessen, als das an die große Glocke zu hängen und damit mehr Angler anzuziehen, ist auch klar. Bei sehr großen Gewässern ist es auch noch einfach, der Bootsangler ist irgendwo, und wird kaum die GPS-Daten seiner Fangstellen dazu angeben.


----------



## Eloy (25. Mai 2008)

*AW: Der hecht:wie oft frist er?? wie groß ist das revier???*

Hallo Dirk30!

Ich habe dieses Jahr die meisten Hechte mit nem Illex Catwalk 150-170 und DAM Shad Pikes 12cm bis 14cm gefangen. Eher gelegentlich mal einen mit nem Spinner oder FZ-Blinker. Der Schnitt waren so 70er bis 80er Hechte. Darunter wird wieder zurückgesetzt. Die sollen ruhig noch wachsen und sich vermehren. Ich angel nur an der östlichen Küste von MeckPomm. Meistens muß man sie auch erstmal suchen.
Sie sitzen jeden Tag in ner anderen Tiefe und je nachdem wie trüb das Wasser ist, muß ich auch erstmal antesten welcher Köder und in welcher Farbe er fängig ist. Wenn man die Tiefe und den Köder herausgefunden hat, dann hat man manchmal richtig viel zu tun. Genauso habe ich auch Tage an denen ich es nicht schaffe auch nur einen vernünftigen Hecht zu angeln. Doch der Spaß auf See zu sein, die frische Luft und die Spannung ist schon Vergnügen pur. 
Ach ja wegen der Frage wie schnell ein Hecht wächst, probiert es doch mal aus. Wer einen großen Doldfischteich hat, kann sich ja mal nen kleinen Hecht reinsetzen und er wird staunen wie schnell er groß wird.


----------



## Fischpaule (25. Mai 2008)

*AW: Der hecht:wie oft frist er?? wie groß ist das revier???*



Eloy schrieb:


> Ach ja wegen der Frage wie schnell ein Hecht wächst, probiert es doch mal aus. Wer einen großen Doldfischteich hat, kann sich ja mal nen kleinen Hecht reinsetzen und er wird staunen wie schnell er groß wird.



Ja ja, bei *D*oldfischen wachsen Hechte besonders schnell, nur wo bekommt man solche Fische her#c  |supergri|supergri:q


----------

